# UHMW jet intake- Medium?



## LowHoler (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone aware of a manufacturer that makes a UHMW intake in a medium? I have found 2 manufacturers that make the foot for the large pump only. I think these guys are missing the boat not making the acrylic intakes for the smaller pumps. Generally speaking guys run skinnier with the smaller motors, makes sense to me?


----------



## jbnelson (Jul 24, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing for the day the jet foot and rock don't agree and I need a replacement.


----------



## Darkside (Jul 25, 2012)

jbnelson said:


> I was wondering the same thing for the day the jet foot and rock don't agree and I need a replacement.



Having been involved in the UHMW Intake process I can tell you there is no missing-the-boat. Medium pumps are a very small market. Some gentle education may be in order, someone taught me, perhaps I can pay it forward.

I've been doing this jst stuff for 20+ years and kind of broker boats, assist fellow jetters and special need organizations (search Y& rescue, fire &townshop...) on the right fit jetting packages in both custom and mass production crafts. Have also been published across the country about a dozen times in various outdoor magazines on the subject and there are just some hard cold facts that we as jetters need to come to grips with. Outboard Jet's make up less tha 3% of the entire outboard market. Even in the most river dense areas, the highest % any state in the nation offers is 12-15% (My home state of PA being one by the way). So for every 100 outboards sold, only 3 get a jet pump on it. With those numbers you can't get a single manufacturer to listen to you and certainly not serious listening. Theyjust dn't focus on 3% of any market. 

I know both UHMW jet foot guys well, by first name and they know me. They, like us jetters are grass roots folk who jet for recreation and have involved their business around this passion. I also know that even Outboard Jets MFG themselves had "0" interest in assisting, selling or advertising the UHMW Jet Shoes. They didn't have to invest a dime and only offer to stock/sell them but had no interest. As wonderful a group of guys that we all know they are, and knowing how tiny the market is - no assistance was offered when asked. By the way, Outboard Jets has 100% of the Outboard Jetting Market since they supply all the pumps to all the Outboard MFG's and people like you and I So, if they have no interest with 100%, imagine for a moment the investment mpact if you have less than 0.1% of the market...

Rock Proof had no real interest in Medium Shoes, they don't sell boats in that class and the tire-kickers are just not willing to support the cost of tooling into the price of the unit. And why should they as consumers. I had about a dozen guys ask if I knew anyone making a medium poly shoe. So I contacted a friend at Top Notch since he and I worked out some design stuff on the Large and -Large intake shoes. After some indecision on his part, he said if he had 10 pre-sales he would take one of his CNC machines off-line (i.e. lose money) and tool up the CAD for a run. I couldn't get 4 of the 12 tire kickers to sign up and quickly abandoned that ship. 

So- missing the boat? If you can get 10-15K from a CNC machine for the day, and can't find a valid audience willing to invest, few if any people are going to dish out $10K to slowly sell enugh intakes just to break even. On the large pump market, it took nearly a half year to break even. And in this day and time, in this market - thre is no one missing. Few can afford to work now, and not get paid for months or even longer.

Just thought I'd add a little unfortunate reality. I know I once thought the same and was very surprised to see how many you would have to sell to break even and how many it takes to make money. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## jbnelson (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. That explains why they don't make mediums.


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2012)

jbnelson said:


> Thanks for your reply. That explains why they don't make mediums.



X2

Thanks for the info Darkside!


----------



## shallowminedid (Jul 29, 2012)

ive been lookin at some from rockproof kinda confusing to me.
https://rockproofboats.com/images/UHMWsizes.gif

https://rockproofboats.com/UHMW.html


----------



## georgiaken (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought mine there (RockProof).

I just called, told them what I had and placed my order. They shipped it quickly and I'm happy with it.


----------



## georgiaken (Jan 17, 2013)

Ooops...I didn't notice that this is an old thread...


----------



## hanker71 (Feb 9, 2017)

did you guys see any performance loss or gain from adding one of these intakes?


----------



## LarryMc (Feb 9, 2017)

I lost around 2 MPH of WOT speed in still water when I put one on my Mercury 60/40 2S. Wouldn't even think about putting one on a 60/40 4S.


----------

